

Show HN: nss_http - Dynamic User Management on Linux - gmjosack
https://github.com/gmjosack/nss_http

======
gmjosack
This is just a silly project I've been messing with the last few days to
prepare for some other "just-for-fun" projects I have coming up. Rather than
have to write backends for the passwd, group, and shadow databases, now I can
just throw up a quick HTTP server and write the backend in any language I
want, rather than just C.

It's been years since I've messed with C so I know this code is sloppy, though
I'd love any feedback.

